# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ո՛չ գիրանալուն

## Փիսիկ

փնտրեցի ու չգտա  :Smile: 

ես օրինակ ամբողջ կյանքս եղել եմ 38-40 կգ, բայց այս պահին գտնում եմ 60ի սկզբներում (ամոոոոթ՜): Շատ լարված ու ծանրաբեռնված ցուցակ ունեմ ու չեմ հասցնում ոչինչ, փորձում էի մարզվել, բայց ժամանակի ս ղության պատճառով ստիպված եղա հրաժարվել: Փորձում եմ ավելի առողջ սնվել՝ սալաթներ և այլն: 
Նիհարում եմ, բայց շատ դանդաղ ու քաշս մշտական չի:
Ինչ կասեն ինձ հետ այս պայքարը կիսող մարդիկ? ինչն է ձեզ օգնել?

----------


## Adriano

Նախքան  խորհուրդ տալուն անցնելը նշեմ, որ գերությունը, ավելորդ քաշի ձեռք բերումը,  վնասակար է ամեն առումով. Թե տեսքի առումով, թե առողջության: Սակայն հակառակ կողմը ևս լավ չէ, մարդ պետք է լինի ոչ չափից ավելի չաղ, ոչ չափից ավելի նիհար:  

Նախ նշեմ, որ չգերանալու առաջին պայմանը քիչ ուտելն է: Կապ չունի ինչ ես ուտում, ամենինչից կեր, բայց քիչ: Քիչ ուտել ես հասկանում եմ այսպես, եթե դու զգում ես, որ հագեցել ես, բայց ստամոքսդ էլիա ուզում, սովորույթի համաձայն, դե չէ որ դու սովոր ես լիքը, շատ լիքը ուտելուն,ապա էլ մի շարունակի, ինքդ քեզ հրամայիր, որ ուտելը պետք չէ, քանզի դա միայն սովորույթ է, այսպես կոչված խաբկանք: Սակայն կա ևս մեկ տարբերակ, եթե արագության մոմնտ կա, ապա կարելի է անցնել ավելի խիստ ռեժիմի, մասնավորապես երեկոյան ժամը վեցից հետո բան չուտել, նպատակադրված: Շատ է օգնում սպորտը, իմ կարծիքով հայերս շատ ենք հետ սովորել, ինչ է 24 ժամվա մեջ 1 ժամ չենք կարողանում հատկացնել սպորտին: Չէ, զբաղված լինելը սպորտով չզբաղվելու պատճառ չէ, սա ներշնչանք է: Սպորտը ոչ միայն կնպաստի առողջության էլ ավելի ամրապնդմանը, այն կնպաստի նիհարելուն, սթրեսների վերացմանը, ինչպես նաև ուղեղը կհանգստացնի ամենօրյա հոգսերից:

----------

Hda (20.02.2010), ministr (20.02.2010), Rammer (20.02.2010), Sophie (24.07.2010), Yevuk (20.02.2010), Ուլուանա (20.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Առաջին հերթին պետք է կարգավորել սննդակարգը և սնունդ ընդունելու ժամանակահտվածը: Պարտադիր ամեն առավոտ նախաճաշեք, քանի որ, երբ դուք առավոտյան ուտում եք ձեզ մոտ առաջանում է հագեցվածություն և հետագայում քիչ եք սնունդ ընդունում՝ հետևաբար չեն առաջանա ոչ մի խանգարումներ:Կերեք բանջարեղեն և մրգեր, որոնք նպաստում են մարսողությանը, այսինքն ստամոքսը արագ է դատակվում՝ ինչը նպաստում է աղիներում խմորման պրոցեսների չառաջացմանը, այսինքն որովայնի ծանրության զգացում չկա: եվ ամենից կարևորը. ուշադրություն դարձրեք, թե ինչպես էք ուտում, այսինքն արագ եք ծամում թե դանդաղ: Որովհետև ինչքան արագ եք ծամում՝ այնքան արագ եք հավելյալ քաշ հավաքում, հենց սրանով էլ պայմանավորված է այն փաստը, որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ընդմիջման ժամանակ արագ է ուտում և դրանով էլ պայմանավորված է, որ սկզբից երևում են նրան փորերը՝ հետո իրենք: :Smile: : Բացի դա հեղուկներ շատ օգտագործեք:

----------


## Rhayader

Ինչքա՞ն է բոյդ, Փիսիկ:

----------

AniwaR (21.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչպե՞ս նիհարել


Կալորիաներ հաշվելով։

----------


## Rhayader

Էս անոռեկտիկին մի լսեք, իրան տարել ա նիհարելու վրա: :LOL:  Արտ, երևի քո սիրած գիրքը Ֆիլդինգի «Բրիջիթ Ջոնսի օրագիրն» ա))))

----------


## eduard30

Զսպվել ու քիչ «ծամել» :Smile:  սա է ամենա արդունավետ միջոցը: :Xeloq:  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Ինչ կասեն ինձ հետ այս պայքարը կիսող մարդիկ? ինչն է ձեզ օգնել?


Ես խնդիրը հետևյալ կերպ եմ լուծում - եթե ուզում եմ նիհարել, շաբաթվա աշխատանքային հինգ օրերը ուտում եմ միայն մրգեղեն ու բանջարեղեն, շատ քիչ քանակությամբ հաց /ասենք օրական առավելագույնը հարյուր գրամ/, առավոտյան անպայման խմում եմ *գոլ, չեռացրած* թեյ: Իսկ շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերին, առանց շատակերության գիրկը ընկնելու, ուտում եմ ազատ ռեժիմով...

Նման դեպքում յոթ օրվա արդյունքում ամենաքիչը հրաժեշտ եմ տալիս *երկու* կգ-ի...

----------


## Artgeo

> Էս անոռեկտիկին մի լսեք, իրան տարել ա նիհարելու վրա: Արտ, երևի քո սիրած գիրքը Ֆիլդինգի «Բրիջիթ Ջոնսի օրագիրն» ա))))


Տարելը տարել ա, բայց ռեալում ոչինչ չեմ անում, նոր տարուց հետո էլ մենյա ռազնեսլո... Ի դեպ, էդ կինոն շատ եմ սիրում:

Ասում են գլուխ թափահարելն ա օգնում... Վաչժությունը պետք է կատարել ամեն անգամ, երբ ուտելիք են առաջարկում:

----------

Lion (20.02.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես խնդիրը հետևյալ կերպ եմ լուծում - եթե ուզում եմ նիհարել, շաբաթվա աշխատանքային հինգ օրերը ուտում եմ միայն մրգեղեն ու բանջարեղեն, շատ քիչ քանակությամբ հաց /ասենք օրական առավելագույնը հարյուր գրամ/, առավոտյան անպայման խմում եմ *գոլ, չեռացրած* թեյ: Իսկ շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերին, առանց շատակերության գիրկը ընկնելու, ուտում եմ ազատ ռեժիմով...
> 
> Նման դեպքում յոթ օրվա արդյունքում ամենաքիչը հրաժեշտ եմ տալիս *երկու* կգ-ի...


Լիոն, էս դիետա ես պահու՞մ  :Jpit: 

Միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել որ միջոցը կնիհարեցնի:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ես հակառակ պռոբլեմը ունեմ, շատ նիհար եմ: Ուրեմն կյանքումս դիետա չեմ պահել: Չաղանալու համար շատ եմ կերել, կերել եմ յուղալի բաներ (ատիկա խոլեստերոլ է) ու շատ բաներ որոնք մասնագետների ասելով չաղացնում են, ոչ մի կգ-ով քաշս չի ավելացել:

----------


## Norton

Մարդուց ա գալիս, մարդիկ կան միտված են չաղանալու, մարդիկ կան ոչ:
Դեղատոմս լավ ֆորմայի համար շաբաթը գոնե 3 անգամ լողավազան, լողալ առնվազն 700-800, եթե հնարավոր է 1000 և ավելի մետր և ուտել ինչ ցանկանում ես:
Մենակ ավելացնեմ, որ լողավազանից հետո շատ բնական ուտելու ցանկություն է առաջանում, պետք չի միանգամից վազել ուտելիքին առնվազն 1-2 ժամ :Jpit:

----------

AniwaR (20.02.2010), Lion (20.02.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, էս դիետա ես պահու՞մ


Տենց թունդ չէ, բայց հետևում եմ, որ չչաղանամ... :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տարելը տարել ա, բայց ռեալում ոչինչ չեմ անում, նոր տարուց հետո էլ մենյա ռազնեսլո... Ի դեպ, էդ կինոն շատ եմ սիրում:
> 
> Ասում են գլուխ թափահարելն ա օգնում... Վաչժությունը պետք է կատարել ամեն անգամ, երբ ուտելիք են առաջարկում:


Բայց էդ ասածդ վարժության մենակ աջուձախ թափահարման տարբերակն ա գործում, աչքիս՝ դու վերև–ներքև ես միշտ թափահարում։  :LOL: 




> Ես հակառակ պռոբլեմը ունեմ, շատ նիհար եմ: Ուրեմն կյանքումս դիետա չեմ պահել: Չաղանալու համար շատ եմ կերել, կերել եմ յուղալի բաներ (ատիկա խոլեստերոլ է) ու շատ բաներ որոնք մասնագետների ասելով չաղացնում են, ոչ մի կգ-ով քաշս չի ավելացել:


Բա ի՞նչ գործ ունես էս թեմայում. գնա* «Ինչպե՞ս չաղանալ»* թեմա։  :Jpit:

----------

helium (21.02.2010), Kuk (21.02.2010), _DEATH_ (20.02.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ չաղանալը այդքան էլ կապ չունի շատ ուտելու հետ: Կան շատ մարդիկ որոնք ուտում են բավականին քիչ ու չեն կարողանում նիհարել: Կարծում եմ այստեղ շատ մեծ դեր ունի նաև ժառանգական ֆակտորը: 
Ամեն դեպքում ամենաէֆեկտիվ միջոցը  *քիչ և ճիշտ սնունդ + սպորտ*: Եվ սա պետք է պահպանել ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, եթե ցանկանում էք ավելորդ կիլոգրամներ չունենալ:

----------


## Lion

Սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ է: Բացի այդ ամեն մարդ պետք է կարողանա ինքը գտնել իր "ռիթմը" ու զգալ իրեն - ինչքան ուտել ու ոնց ապրել, որ չգիրանալ: Հա, ու մեկ էլ - կարող է ծիծաղելի թվալ, բայց ակտիվորեն սեքսով զբաղվելը նիհարելու լավագուն միջոցներից մեկն է...

----------


## Adriano

Մեր շրջապատում շատ շատ են գեր մարդիկ, հատկապես հայ իրականությունում: Գեր լինելու երևույթը հետամնաց հասարակություններում համարվում է ուժի նշան, սակայն ժամանակակից աշխարհը ակտիվ պայքար է մղում այդ հիվանդության դեմ: Ինչու են մարդիկ գերանում, ինչ պատճառներ կան դրա ետևում? Գերությունը , ըստ ինձ հանգեցնում է ծանր առողջական հետևանքների: Եվ հետևապես պետք է ամեն ինչ անել այդ աղետի դեմ պայքարելու համար: Օրինակ այսօր կարդացի , որ Գերմանիայում մտցվել է գերանալու հարկ: Աղբյուր`http://ankakh.com/2010/07/46993/: 
Իմ կարծիքով գերանալու դեմ ուղղված շատ լավ օրենք է: Գերանալուն դեմ է ուղղված սպորտով զբաղվելը, սակայն ինչպես տեսնում ենք կամավոր սկզբունքների դեպքում այն չի աշխատում: Ինչպես եք կարծում ՀՀ-ում նման օրենքը ինչ հետևանքներ կունենա: Բացի այդ չեք գտնւմ, որ սպորտով զբաղվելը պետք է պարտադիր լինի օրենքով և որքան է նմանատիպ օրենքների ընդունման հավանականությունը:
Ես իմ կողմից որպես  գերանալուն դեմ գովազդ կցանկանամ տեղադրել այս նկարները, որոնք վկայում են այն մասին, որ գերանալը կյանքը ապրելու ճանապարհ չէ: Գերանալը հզոր երևալու նպատակ չէ, հայեր ուշքի եկեք, գոնե ակումբի ժողովրդով եկեք ապրենք առողջ, գոնե շաբաթական երկու անգամ 30  րոպեյով գնանք մի սպորտի:

Է, այ մարդ , բա կյանքը գնումա, իսկ դու նստած ես


Կխնդրեմ հայերիս չնեղանաք, սակայն սա ապրելու ձև չի էլի


Եթե գեր չլինեյիր հիմա ավելի արագ կգնայիր, ավելի թեթև կզգայիր ինքդ քեզ


Այ բալամ էս երեխայի ծնողները տենաս ինչ են մտածել, որ էս երեխուն էս վիճակի են բերել


*Մի խոսքով ոչ գերանալուն*

----------

Inana (23.07.2010), Meme (23.07.2010), Smokie (23.07.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Գ*ի*րանա՞լ  :Think:  
Գ*ի*րանալ  :Yes:

----------

VisTolog (23.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչ լավա, ինչքան ինչ ուտեմ, մեկա գ*ի*րանալու խնդիր չեմ ունենա: :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Inana

Գիրությունը ավելի շատ Ֆասթ ֆուդով սնվելու արդյունք ա: Գիրության ցուցանիշով, ըստ գեր մարդկանց քանակի, աշխարհում առաջին տեղը ԱՄՆ-ա: Նրան հետևում են 7 Եվրոպական երկրներ` Կիպրոս, Մալթա, Չեխիայի  հանրապետություն, Ֆինլանդիա, Գերմանիա, Հունաստան, Սլովակիա:

Բայց չէի ասի, որ հայ իրականության մեջ նման դեպքերը (Ինչպես նկարների մեջա) շատ-շատ են: Մեր մոտ միջին գիրություն կա:
Իհարկե լավ կլիներ, որ բոլորը նորմալ քաշ ունենային, քանի որ ավելորդ քաշը առաջին հերթին հենց տվյալ մարդու համար ա պրոբլեմ, ոչ կարում ա նորմալ քայլի, նստի շարժվի, համ էլ հազար ու մի առողջական խնդիրներ են առաջանում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ նման մարդիկ մարշուտկա են նստում:

Ինչ լավ կլիներ, որ փողոցում քայլեիր ու տեսնեիր միայն գեղեցիկ կազմվածքով ու նորմալ քաշով մարդկանց:

----------


## Smokie

Ես առհասարակ չեմ սիրում գերերին :Smile:

----------

Meme (23.07.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչ լավա, ինչքան ինչ ուտեմ, մեկա գ*ի*րանալու խնդիր չեմ ունենա:


 Վիստ ջան, բժշկի՞ գնացել ես  :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ ջան, բժշկի՞ գնացել ես


Չէ Լեո ջան, սենց հիվանդ լավա: :Jpit:

----------

Hda (23.07.2010), Sagittarius (23.07.2010), Ուլուանա (23.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. «Ինչպե՞ս նիհարել» և «Ո՛չ գիրանալուն» թեմաները միացվել են։ Հարցումը պահպանվել է։*

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:20 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:17 ----------




> Ինչ լավա, ինչքան ինչ ուտեմ, մեկա գ*ի*րանալու խնդիր չեմ ունենա:





> Վիստ ջան, բժշկի՞ գնացել ես


Ինչքան գիտեմ, եթե մարդը նորմալ քաշ ունի, այսինքն՝ նորմայից նիհար չէ, ապա չչաղանալը ոչ թե հիվանդության, այլ հակառակը՝ առողջ օրգանիզմի նշան է, քանի որ, ասում են, մարդ ավելորդ քաշ ձեռք է բերում օրգանիզմում նյութափոխանակության խախտման հետևանքով։ 
Սա ուղղակի լսել եմ, չեմ պնդում, թող բժիշկները հաստատեն կամ ժխտեն, եթե կարիքը կա։  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (23.07.2010), Մանուլ (24.07.2010)

----------


## Inana

Չգիրանալու համար հարկավոր է սնվել փոքր չափաբաժիններով օրվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ:
Վերջերս պարզվել է, որ շատ ջուր խմելը փակում է ախորժակը ու օրվա ընթացքում ուտելու կարիք քիչ ես  զգում:

----------


## VisTolog

> *Չգիրանալու համար հարկավոր է սնվել փոքր չափաբաժիններով օրվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ:*
> Վերջերս պարզվել է, որ շատ ջուր խմելը փակում է ախորժակը ու օրվա ընթացքում ուտելու կարիք քիչ ես  զգում:


 Դա միայն նրանց համար, ովքեր գիրանում են: :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

> ...... Գերմանիայում մտցվել է գերանալու հարկ: Աղբյուր`http://ankakh.com/2010/07/46993/: 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով գերանալու դեմ ուղղված շատ լավ օրենք է: Գերանալուն դեմ է ուղղված սպորտով զբաղվելը, սակայն ինչպես տեսնում ենք կամավոր սկզբունքների դեպքում այն չի աշխատում: Ինչպես եք կարծում ՀՀ-ում նման օրենքը ինչ հետևանքներ կունենա: Բացի այդ չեք գտնւմ, որ սպորտով զբաղվելը պետք է պարտադիր լինի օրենքով և *որքան է նմանատիպ օրենքների ընդունման հավանականությունը:*


Adriano ջան, նախ կխնդրեի ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածել, թե Գերմայիայում նման հարկ է մտցվել: Խոսքը գնում է ընդամենը անհատ պատգամավորի օրենսդրական նախաձեռնության մասին, որը /նույն քո տեղադրած հոդվածից ելնելով/ ահավոր թույլ փաստարկներ է բերում այդ նախաձեռնության օգտին: Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե Գերմանիայում այդ պատգամավորը ինչ տրամաբանությամբ է առաջնորդվել, որ նման հարկատեսակ է ուզում մտցնել, սակայն, իմ կարծիքով, այդ նախագիծը հնարավոր է քննարկման էլ չդրվի: Սա պարզ խտրականության դրսևորում է՝ էն էլ հիմնված մարդու քաշի վրա  :Smile: … մի քիչ լուրջ չի:

Ինչ վերաբերում է սպորտով զբաղվելը օրենքով ամրագրելուն, ապա դրա հավանականությունը ձգտում է *բացարձակ 0-ի*: Ասեմ, թե ինչու: Նախ օրենքով պարտադիր սահմանելու համար սպորտով զբաղվելը պետք է լինի իրավահարաբերության տեսակ, ինչը, պարզ աչքով էլ երևում է, որ հեչ էլ իրավահարաբերություն չէ: Երկրորդ, «Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական կոնվենցիա»-ով արգելվում է մարդուն պարտադրել կատարելու հարկադիր աշխատանք: Մեր դեպքում, եթե սպորտով զբաղվելը  պարտադրվի, արդեն կդիտվի որպես հարկադիր աշխատանք, ինչը անթույլատրելի է: Երրորդ, վերջիվերջո, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի մարդուն ստիպել, որպեսզի նա իր մարմնի հետ վարվի ոչ իր ուզեցած եղանակով, անկախ նրանից, թե այդ եղանակը որքանով է օգտակար:

Օրենքի ընդունումը հնարավոր կհամարեմ այն ժամանակ, երբ գեր մարդիկ պոտենցիալ վտանգ ներկայացնեն հասարակության համար: Բայց դե ինչքանով դա իրական կլինի, թողնում եմ ձեր դատին...  :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:17 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:01 ----------

Փաստորեն խոսքը ոչ էլ հարկատեսակի մասին է, այլ ապահովագրության վճարի չափի... 




> Գերմանիայում պատգամավոր Մարկո Վանդերվիտցը հանդես Է եկել ավելորդ քաշով մարդկանց համար բժշկական ապահովագրության արժեքն ավելացնելու առաջարկությամբ:


Աղբյուր՝ http://ankakh.com/2010/07/46993/

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2010), Kita (24.07.2010), Ուլուանա (23.07.2010)

----------


## boooooooom

Քնելուց առաջ մի կերեք: Տարբերությունը կզգաք:

----------

Hda (23.07.2010)

----------


## Freeman

Ձեր քաշը բաժանեք Ձեր հասակի քառակուսուն (արտահայտաված մետրերով),եթե արդյունքը լինի 18-23.9,ուրեմն կարիք չկա նիհարելու(մենք դա անցել ենք առողջ ապրելակերպի դասից)

----------

Inana (23.07.2010), Շինարար (23.07.2010)

----------


## Reh32

8 թե  9 րդ  դասարանում էի,  փորս  սկսեց  մեծանալ,  ամեն  օր  ուրախանում էի,  վազելով գնացի  մամային  ասեցի, որ  փորս  մեծացելա,  ես   արդեն  տղամարդ  եմ. Մամաս  էլ  բա թե  այ  տղա  դու  հո  գիժ  չէս? Մեծ  փորը  սիրուն  չի  ընդհանրապես.  նույնիսկ  զզվելի ա.
-հա? :Huh:  
 Կառատեիստ  ընկեր  ունեի,  զանգեցի  իրան  ասի  ախպեր,  վոբշմ  կրակն  եմ  ընկել,  փորս  մեծանում ա.  Ինքն էլ  բա  թե  արի  մի  2 պարապմունք  տրինաժոռնի  զալ  գնանք. կսովորացնեմ  ինչ անես.  գնացինք,  պարզվեց  մեեեծ  ցելաֆոններ  են  հետները  տանում, էս  ցելաֆոնները  հագնում  են ու  մարզանք  անում. Ու  վերջում  էնքան  են  քրտնում, որ  սալերը  մաշում ա.  Եկա  տուն  ու  օրը մեջ  սկսեցի  էդպես  պարապել.  մի 2 ամսից  իջավ փորս,  հլը  մի  քիչ էլ  հետ  գնաց. :LOL:  Հետո  հավեսս  փախավ,  թողեցի,  բայց  հակառակ  իմ  սպասումների  չաճեց  նորից.  հիմա նորից  եմ  պարապմունքներս  սկսել. մի 5 ամիս  ա բայց  էլ  չի  աճում  փորս  ուղակի  հավեսա.
հ.գ.  այս  բանաձևը իմ  դեպքում  լավ  աշխատել  ա,  բայց  դե  վնասակար  ազդեցության  մասին  չգիտեմ,  համենայն  դեպս  օգտվելուց  առաջ  խորհրդակցեք  մասնագետի  հետ. Ամեն ինչ  պարզ ա շատ  քրտնել,  ու  մաշացնել  սալերը :Wink:

----------


## Eliza1

Փորփի փոխանակում կամ ինչպես կորցրի 6կգ

Առաջին և ամենակարևոր նախապայմանն այն է, որ երեկոյան 6.30-ից հետո պետք է կարողանաք ձեզ զսպել և ոչինչ չուտել:Եթե տեսնում եք չի ստացվում քնելուց առաջ կարող եք 1 բաժակ մածուն ուտել:Երկրորդը՝  սննդամթերքից գրեթե  ամբողջությամբ հանում եք հացամթերքն ու քաղցրեղենը:Կարագին փոխարինում է  ձեթը:Սա հատկապես գրավիչ դիետա է  գուրմանների համար, քանի  որ չեք հրաժարվում ձեր սիրած կերակրատեսակներից:

----------


## boooooooom

> Ձեր քաշը բաժանեք Ձեր հասակի քառակուսուն (արտահայտաված մետրերով),եթե արդյունքը լինի 18-23.9,ուրեմն կարիք չկա նիհարելու(մենք դա անցել ենք առողջ ապրելակերպի դասից)


Ինձ մոտ ստացվեց 25,29  :Sad:

----------


## Sagittarius

Որքան է ձեր քաշը- 

չեմ իմանում :Blush: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:50 ----------

աղջիկներ ջա՛ն, շաաաաաաաաաաաատ եմ խնդրում, չգիրանաք,

իսկ դրա համար, դիետա միետա հավայի բաներ պետք չեն, ուղղակի նստակյաց կյանք քիչ վարեք և անպայման *ՍՊՈՐՏՈՎ ԶԲԱՂՎԵՔ* ՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛ վաղ տարիքից

----------


## Adriano

> Adriano ջան, նախ կխնդրեի ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածել, թե Գերմայիայում նման հարկ է մտցվել: Խոսքը գնում է ընդամենը անհատ պատգամավորի օրենսդրական նախաձեռնության մասին, որը /նույն քո տեղադրած հոդվածից ելնելով/ ահավոր թույլ փաստարկներ է բերում այդ նախաձեռնության օգտին: Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե Գերմանիայում այդ պատգամավորը ինչ տրամաբանությամբ է առաջնորդվել, որ նման հարկատեսակ է ուզում մտցնել, սակայն, իմ կարծիքով, այդ նախագիծը հնարավոր է քննարկման էլ չդրվի: Սա պարզ խտրականության դրսևորում է՝ էն էլ հիմնված մարդու քաշի վրա … մի քիչ լուրջ չի:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է սպորտով զբաղվելը օրենքով ամրագրելուն, ապա դրա հավանականությունը ձգտում է *բացարձակ 0-ի*: Ասեմ, թե ինչու: Նախ օրենքով պարտադիր սահմանելու համար սպորտով զբաղվելը պետք է լինի իրավահարաբերության տեսակ, ինչը, պարզ աչքով էլ երևում է, որ հեչ էլ իրավահարաբերություն չէ: Երկրորդ, «Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական կոնվենցիա»-ով արգելվում է մարդուն պարտադրել կատարելու հարկադիր աշխատանք: Մեր դեպքում, եթե սպորտով զբաղվելը  պարտադրվի, արդեն կդիտվի որպես հարկադիր աշխատանք, ինչը անթույլատրելի է: Երրորդ, վերջիվերջո, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի մարդուն ստիպել, որպեսզի նա իր մարմնի հետ վարվի ոչ իր ուզեցած եղանակով, անկախ նրանից, թե այդ եղանակը որքանով է օգտակար:
> 
> Օրենքի ընդունումը հնարավոր կհամարեմ այն ժամանակ, երբ գեր մարդիկ պոտենցիալ վտանգ ներկայացնեն հասարակության համար: Բայց դե ինչքանով դա իրական կլինի, թողնում եմ ձեր դատին... 
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:17 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:01 ----------
> 
> Փաստորեն խոսքը ոչ էլ հարկատեսակի մասին է, այլ ապահովագրության վճարի չափի... 
> ...



Իմ գրածի մեջ որևէ ապատեղեկտավություն չկա, այո սա օրենք չէ, սակայն  մենք մտածում ենք այսպես, եթե լինի նման բան այն արդյունավետ կլինի, արդյունավետության  տակ հասկանում եմ գիրացող մարդկանց թվի պակասում: Իսկ դու չեմ հասկանում էդինչ խորանալ ես խորացել, ասել եմ Ա դու հասկացել ես Բ,Գ,Դ, Ե, Զ: Կխնդրեմ որևէ այլ բան չփնտրել գրածիս տակ:  Հարցը ոչ այնքան այդ օրենք դառնալու ու չդառնալու խնդիրն է այլ բուն նման օրենքի ազդեցության դրսևորումները, ինչու է առաջացել նման միտք, ասենք գոնե մեկի մոտ?: Իսկ սպորտով պարտադիր զբաղվելու օրենքին, ապա համաձայն չեմ , որ վերջինիս ընդունումը բացարձակ 0-ի է հավասար: Նախ իրավահարաբերության նոր տեսակի ներմուծումը այնքան էլ բարդ չի, այն պարագայում , երբ գիրանալը վերածվի միջազգային աղետի: Իսկ արդյոք սպորտով զբաղվելը պարտադիր աշխատանք է? Ես գտնում եմ ոչ, պարտադիր աշխատանք է ավելորդ չափերի գիրանալը: Իսկ երրորդ կետի վերաբերյալ ասեմ հետևյալը, որևէ օրենքի ընդունումը, որը նպաստում կամ կարող է նպաստել առողջ ապրելակերպի ներմուծմանը չի սահմանափակում գիրանալ ցանկացող մարդկանց հնարավորությունները: Օրենքը հո չի ասում մի գիրացի, ինչքան ուզում ես գիրացի, բայց զբաղվիր սպորտով, վճարիր ավելորդ քաշի հարկ: Օրինակ քանի մարդիկ չգիտեյին լույսը ինչա վախենում էին, սակայն առաջադեմ հասարակությունը ասեց այ մարդիկ , լուսը շատ օգտակարա եկեք օգտագործենք այն:

----------


## Shah

> ... դիետա միետա հավայի բաներ պետք չեն, ուղղակի նստակյաց կյանք քիչ վարեք և անպայման *ՍՊՈՐՏՈՎ ԶԲԱՂՎԵՔ* ՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛ վաղ տարիքից


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ: 

Իսկ իմ կողմից կավելացնեմ, որ իհարկե պարբերաբար գիրանալը վատ բան է, բայց պետք  չի ձգտել բացարձակ նիհարելուն, օրինակ իմ համար "թմբլիկ" աղջիկներն ու կանայք իրենց յուրահատուկ գրավչությունն ունեն, ինձ դուր է գալիս...  :Smile:  Տղաներին էլ չի սազում որ շատ նիհար լինեն, բայց դե գիրանալուն էլ չափ կա: Գոնե վազեք կիրակի օրերը...

----------


## davidus

> Իմ գրածի մեջ որևէ ապատեղեկտավություն չկա


Դու ասում ես օրենք է ընդունվել, բայց իրականում նման բան չկա… Բա ապատեղեկատվությունը էլ ո՞նց ա լինում:




> Իսկ դու չեմ հասկանում էդինչ խորանալ ես խորացել, ասել եմ Ա դու հասկացել ես Բ,Գ,Դ, Ե, Զ: Կխնդրեմ որևէ այլ բան չփնտրել գրածիս տակ: Հարցը ոչ այնքան այդ օրենք դառնալու ու չդառնալու խնդիրն է այլ բուն նման օրենքի ազդեցության դրսևորումները, ինչու է առաջացել նման միտք, ասենք գոնե մեկի մոտ?:


չէ, հլը չեմ խորացել...  :Jpit:  ու ոչ էլ այլ բան եմ փնտրում գրածիդ տակ: Ամերիկայի նահանգներից մեկում էլ իրավական ակտ կա, ըստ որի արգելվում է անդրավարտիքի հետևի գրպանում պաղպաղակ դնելը /հեռուստացույցով եմ լսել/:  Հիմա ինչ-որ նախադեպ է եղել, դրա համար էլ նման կանոն են մտցրել: Ասածս ինչ է, էդ պատգամավորը կարող ա մեր Արշակ Սադոյանի նման բարի ցանկությունների նախարարությունում ա աշխատում, որ մի էդպիսի բարի ցանկություն ա արտահայտել: Եթե Գերմանիայում մեկը նման ցնդաբանություն ա ասել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մեկ գլուխներս կախ պիտի ասենք՝ օօօ, էս ինչ խելոք բան ա ասում: Նորից կկրկնեմ: Դա պարզ դիսկրիմինացիա է՝ հիմնված մարդու քաշի վրա: Սա լուրջ չի:




> Իսկ սպորտով պարտադիր զբաղվելու օրենքին, ապա համաձայն չեմ , որ վերջինիս ընդունումը բացարձակ 0-ի է հավասար:


Քո իրավունքն է:




> Նախ իրավահարաբերության նոր տեսակի ներմուծումը *այնքան էլ բարդ չի*, այն պարագայում , երբ *գիրանալը վերածվի միջազգային աղետի:*


Չէ Adriano ջան, էդքան էլ հեշտ բան չի, իսկ կարմիրով նշվածի պահով՝ no comment:




> Իսկ արդյոք սպորտով զբաղվելը պարտադիր աշխատանք է? Ես գտնում եմ ոչ, *պարտադիր աշխատանք է ավելորդ չափերի գիրանալը:*


Եթե դրանով զբաղվում ես հարկադրաբար, ապա այո, իսկ որ ավելորդ չափերի գիրանալը պարտադիր աշխատանք է, այ էդ մեկը չգիտեի...  :Blink: 




> Իսկ երրորդ կետի վերաբերյալ ասեմ հետևյալը, որևէ օրենքի ընդունումը, որը նպաստում կամ կարող է նպաստել առողջ ապրելակերպի ներմուծմանը չի սահմանափակում գիրանալ ցանկացող մարդկանց հնարավորությունները: *Օրենքը հո չի ասում մի գիրացի, ինչքան ուզում ես գիրացի, բայց զբաղվիր սպորտով*, *վճարիր ավելորդ քաշի հարկ:*


Ես հանձնվում եմ, եթե պետք ա կապիտուլյացիայի թղթերն էլ կստորագրեմ... 

Հ.Գ. Adriano ջան, դու տնտեսագետ մարդ ես, հլը հիշի, ինչ է հարկը ու ինչի համար է, ու ինչքանով ա ճիշտ ավելորդ քաշի համար հարկ վճարելը: Որն ա սրա *հանրորեն* ընդունելի հիմնավորումը:

----------

Ariadna (24.07.2010), VisTolog (24.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.07.2010), Ուլուանա (24.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սպորտով զբաղվելու պարտադիր լինելու մասին օրենքի ընդունման անհավանականության օգտին մի գործոն էլ ես ավելացնեմ։ Պարզ է, չէ՞, որ սպորտով զբաղվելը վճարովի է լինելու, եթե խոսքը սեփական բնակարանում մարմնամարզությամբ զբաղվելու մասին չէ։ Ստացվում է, որ պիտի մարդկանց ստիպեն լրացուցիչ գումար ծախսել սպորտով զբաղվելու համա՞ր։  :Blink:  Գուցե էդ մարդն էդքան ֆինանսներ չունի, որ էդքան գումար հատկացնի սպորտին, ո՞վ իրավունք ունի նրան ստիպելու, որ իր հացի փողից կտրի, սպորտին տա։

----------

davidus (26.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.07.2010)

----------

